# Judo better than BJJ



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 14, 2009)

Check this link out...wow..who is Yoshida?


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 14, 2009)

Yoshida is an Olympic Judoka. 

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Hidehiko-Yoshida-5920

Not sure why this question is in the Wing Chun area, would have expected it in the grappling or Judo or somesuch. 
Yoshi isn't a bad fighter, but he is primarily Judo. The disgustingt thing about that win is that it is down on record as being a draw. Unfortunately, in the earlier days, many fights were 'tampered' with on the results tables. Usually just to help certain fighters and their records. Of course, with more and more people watching and understanding the sports, this is less likely nowadays.

Hope this helps


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 14, 2009)

> The disgustingt thing about that win is that it is down on record as being a draw. Unfortunately, in the earlier days, many fights were 'tampered' with on the results tables. Usually just to help certain fighters and their records. Of course, with more and more people watching and understanding the sports, this is less likely nowadays.


 
Can you tell me a bit more please? This video was a big surprise to me; I though that Royce only ever got defeated by Hughes and Sakuraba. How could this have been listed as a draw?!


----------



## jarrod (Feb 14, 2009)

the gracies threw a fit because royce didn't tap, they claimed royce was fine & the ref stoppage was early.  yoshida did have tremendous help from the pride organization early in his career, but that looked like a legitimate win to me.  in any case, pride didn't want to piss off the entire gracie clan & risk them leaving, so it was changed to a draw.

jf


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 14, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1123069 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me a bit more please? This video was a big surprise to me; I though that Royce only ever got defeated by Hughes and Sakuraba. How could this have been listed as a draw?!


 
I am going to be careful to not drop names, but here in the UK particularly, shows have been running since 1996 on a small scale, and certain gyms would submit fighters who had the potential to go on and have proseperous careers. Their unblemished records from their particular art/style tournaments were a superb platform for their future MMA career. Now, if a certain fighter were to come along and beat said opponant, that fight would be struck from the record when put up at a later date on sherdog. Most shows had 10-12 fights on the card, and if you look into the earlier shows, you will see far fewer fights than that on the record.
I can't say too much about the US/Japan/Brazil etc, because I haven't researched enough. I do know about the UK though. I also now that their were agendas and the odd call was made for certain fights to even be fixed. Outragious claims? Perhaps, and having no solid evidence apart from all persons involved confessing to it. I do know a handful of fighters who were robbed and ripped off both financially and on record, but why try and push for those issues to be changed? The powerless few
I have no axe to grind, the past is the past. Yes, I was disappointed at the running of such fights/shows, but hey, I know inside myself what the truths are and I am comfortable with that.

Hope this sheds some light for you.

Kind regards
John


----------



## skinters (Feb 14, 2009)

the randomness of these threads is becoming hard to keep up with,whats this got to do with wing chun ?

not only that but its another versus kinda thing thats going to boil over,and upset the children.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sandstorm said:


> I am going to be careful to not drop names, but here in the UK particularly, shows have been running since 1996 on a small scale, and certain gyms would submit fighters who had the potential to go on and have proseperous careers. Their unblemished records from their particular art/style tournaments were a superb platform for their future MMA career. Now, if a certain fighter were to come along and beat said opponant, that fight would be struck from the record when put up at a later date on sherdog. Most shows had 10-12 fights on the card, and if you look into the earlier shows, you will see far fewer fights than that on the record.
> I can't say too much about the US/Japan/Brazil etc, because I haven't researched enough. I do know about the UK though. I also now that their were agendas and the odd call was made for certain fights to even be fixed. Outragious claims? Perhaps, and having no solid evidence apart from all persons involved confessing to it. I do know a handful of fighters who were robbed and ripped off both financially and on record, but why try and push for those issues to be changed? The powerless few
> I have no axe to grind, the past is the past. Yes, I was disappointed at the running of such fights/shows, but hey, I know inside myself what the truths are and I am comfortable with that.
> 
> ...


 
I have opened this up to all in the UK MMA world for their comments. I will post up as they come in as you have painted a picture of UK MMA that simply isn't true, where is your proof? You saying that you 'know' the truth isn't enough I'm afraid. You are casting aspersions not only on our promotion but on others that I know well. Sure, we aren't saints but your accusations are serious and need to be backed up by proof and names.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 14, 2009)

Sandstorm said:


> Yoshida is an Olympic Judoka.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Hidehiko-Yoshida-5920
> 
> ...




Because a troll has been going at this BJJ theory for a few threads, even when the OP talked about mixing it with WC and not comparing/contrasting them as to which is better. Unfortunately it keeps turning into that conversation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2009)

AND AWAAAAAAAY WE GO!!!!

Another Art X is better than Art Y inflammatory post fight

This deserves 3 on the beat a dead horse rating chart
:deadhorse:deadhorse:deadhorse


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I have opened this up to all in the UK MMA world for their comments. I will post up as they come in as you have painted a picture of UK MMA that simply isn't true, where is your proof? You saying that you 'know' the truth isn't enough I'm afraid. You are casting aspersions not only on our promotion but on others that I know well. Sure, we aren't saints but your accusations are serious and need to be backed up by proof and names.


 
Apologies, Tez, but I was refering to shows back in the early days, this was before Pride And Glory came about. I have PMed you and if you would like to discuss further, I have no problem doing so via PM.

Kind regards

John


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2009)

skinters said:


> the randomness of these threads is becoming hard to keep up with,whats this got to do with wing chun ?
> 
> not only that but its another versus kinda thing thats going to boil over,and upset the children.


I think the child started the thread.  While I think the thread should be deleted, at the very least it shouldn't clutter up your WC forum as it has nothing to do with WC.  Maybe the mods can move it to a more appropriate area.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 14, 2009)

And the judoka throws gasoline onto the fire:

_BJJ *is* judo._ :lfao:


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sandstorm said:


> Apologies, Tez, but I was refering to shows back in the early days, this was before Pride And Glory came about. I have PMed you and if you would like to discuss further, I have no problem doing so via PM.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> John


 
No worries! All sorted! Very cool to have another Brit on board MT though!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Tez. Nice to be here. 
Speak soon

Regards
John


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 16, 2009)

elder999 said:


> And the judoka throws gasoline onto the fire:
> 
> _BJJ *is* judo._ :lfao:


 

this is true, all these arts stem from similar if not the same source. I honestly don't know why people start with these kinds of arguements. It does not matter what art you are training in what matters is how efficient your own training is for the situations you are preparing for.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 16, 2009)

lol. the OP knows how to phrase a subject line...

Guerilla jiu-jitsu is pretty wicked as a takedown/clinch-control art, transitioning to ground work, plus it's a good mix of judo and bjj.


----------



## Fimbulvinter (Feb 17, 2009)

Masahiko Kimura beat Hélio Gracie so judo is better.

/ignorance


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fimbulvinter said:


> Masahiko Kimura beat Hélio Gracie so judo is better.
> 
> /ignorance


 

Oh dear.


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> lol. the OP knows how to phrase a subject line...
> 
> Guerilla jiu-jitsu is pretty wicked as a takedown/clinch-control art, transitioning to ground work, plus it's a good mix of judo and bjj.


The Camarillo brothers are badass!


----------

